# The Honey Revolution



## Swobee (May 18, 2007)

Great book! I ordered an advanced copy at the fall Ks. Honey Producer's meeting and just got my copy two weeks ago. I'm busy remodeling a bathroom and other things, so haven't had time to sit and pour through it, but have skimmed a few sections. I recommend it from what little I've gleaned so far- can't wait to really get into it!


----------



## John Smith (Jan 31, 2006)

*Fast post*

Yeah, good work. My 6 copies are down at the Post Office now and I am just about to go fetch them. Looks like I will have the next couple of days off................. reading! WOW!

International Buyers need not be daunted by the complications of ordering. A quick phone call to the States is all it takes!

Cheers,

JohnS


----------



## John Smith (Jan 31, 2006)

OK, guys, how many of you have read this book?


----------

